# Ultra Racing strut bar ..



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

11-15 all the same


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Sweet found one on a site called maxaudioworld that sells it for about $90 .. Can't find much about the site anybody know about it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ricklzonai said:


> Sweet found one on a site called maxaudioworld that sells it for about $90 .. Can't find much about the site anybody know about it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Where are you located? They're in Malaysia so shipping to US may be a hassle...if you're US I'd pay a touch more to buy from a more reputable place.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Ricklzonai said:


> Sweet found one on a site called maxaudioworld that sells it for about $90 .. Can't find much about the site anybody know about it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 I got all mine from BNR they were on sale. I would look them up IMO I also bought them on sale when they were on sale I got the front rear & bottom rear shipped less than $350. night & day rail hugger the cruze now. I need to put that big brake kit from the buick encore on my cruze next.

Suspension


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Alright I'll look into it. Yeah I'm in Arizona so I felt like less than 100 was too cheap but have only seen it on eBay , I also want to be sure to not get the wrong one cause they all say 2008 or 2.0 1.6 yada yada none say 1.4t , 
Do the lower bars hang under the car ? I wouldn't want to get them if they will be scraped on speed bumps and such .. My cruze is riding very low 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

the rear lower one I have doesn't scrap. There are other bottom braces I haven't done for that same reason. I also know if you have a pioneer stereo the rear trunk bar needs a few washers & the front one too. This also makes this car more of a harsh ride. I believe the weight of the 3 bars I did was a total of 9 lbs & 4 Oz, then the bolts & washers I didnt weight . so about a lil shy of 10+ lbs


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ricklzonai said:


> Sweet found one on a site called maxaudioworld that sells it for about $90 .. Can't find much about the site anybody know about it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was able to buy a front strut, lower 2 point and rear tower bar for about $95 a bar shipped from that site. Shipping for the other bars is a little steep, but for these straight ones it's the best buy around. FYI, they have horrible customer service and are slow to ship. Received genuine UR bars. Another option is to go and ebay and best offer the sellers from Malaysia. They will go down in price. I was able to get one down to $90 shipped for the rear tower but went with maxaudio for the threesome.

Right click to view bigger pic


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been wanting to do the same, just front and rear strut bars


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

that's what I did but the extra rear lower one IMO is more balanced car. I never just had the back upper one in only to see if the balance is more equal, but when I the rear after the front/rear tops ones still a lil over steer. Now w/ all 3 I have it's scarey rail hugger. Why? cause this road I been driving for 25+ yrs & know it well (AKA S turns). I know it can do it faster but not willing to see if the front or rear swings out 1st.  I can say I had a modded suspension 1989 Iroc-Z & I smashed the record speed trap in that same spot in this cruze. I can't wait till I do the big brake kit


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Of course bnr is out of stock , these cars suck to find things for lol the 5x105 drives me the most nuts. I guess I'll just wait until BNR restocks , considering making my own for the trunk .. Have a hard time know I can easily weld up a straight bar and not pay 100+ for it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ricklzonai said:


> Can't seem to find one that fully verifies that it will fit the 2013.. Are the 13s the same as the 11 when it comes to the engine bay strut towers ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Back from the dead!

I just received an email from Ultra Racing. The part number for the front strut bar is the same for a 2008 Lancetti etc through 2015+, so I was able to but a bar for $108 because the guy thought it only fit a 2008.


----------

